# Help Booking ADVENTURE, ADVENTURE!(nc) & XTRAMEDIUM TOUR 2011



## adventureadventure (Dec 7, 2010)

*Help Booking ADVENTURE, ADVENTURE!(nc) - XTRAMEDIUM - Sigfried & Roidrage TOUR 2011*

we are beginning to book our tour starting JUNE 27th the day after PLAN-it-X FEST with XTRAMEDIUM & sigfried & roidrage . here is our plan. please let us know if you want a specific date on the list, and or you are a band that can set up a good show for the specific date. We have nothing so we are looking for show that are gonna bring enough money to keep us afloat. please reply to >>> [email protected]

Adventure, Adventure! on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Les Chevaliers de la Table Basse on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

27-06 - Chicago, IL / New Lenox, IL
28-06 - Madison, WI ?
29-06 - Minneapolis, MN ?
30-06 - Appleton, WI
1- 07 - Milwaukee, WI ?
2- 07 - MI
3- 07 - Columbus, OH
4- 07 - Pittsburgh, PA
5- 07 - PA
6- 07 - Brooklyn, NY
7- 07 - NY
8- 07 - NJ
9- 07 - Philadelphia, PA
10- 07 - Baltimore, MD 
11- 07 - Richmond, VA
12- 07 - Greenville, NC
13- 07 - Duke/ NC STATE, NC
14- 07 - SC
15- 07 - Athens, GA
16- 07 - Jacksonville, FL
17- 07 - Gainesville, FL
18- 07 - Pensacola, FL
19- 07 - New Orleans, LA
20- 07 - Hattiesburg, MS
21- 07 - Huntsville, AL
22- 07 - Chattanooga, TN
23- 07 - Louisville, KY
24- 07 - Bloomington, IN


----------



## adventureadventure (Dec 7, 2010)

another thing is us not having transportation at this point. if we could either find a band that wants to join this tour that can provide a car or something that'd rule


----------



## Apples (Dec 7, 2010)

Come to DC. That'd rule.


----------



## adventureadventure (Dec 7, 2010)

dude if i can get to dc can you give me that ride to virginia beach?


----------

